# Third board for third season?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh the thrill of the chase...Mutual of Omaha's "Wild Kingdom" :wink:

Jim we're out to bag a rhino...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’d axe the Speedway. That board is for going fast. Same with Cafe Racer....I mean just look at their names lol. I don’t know anything about the Nideckers but I think Angry Snowboarder has some reviews up about them.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Swallowtail or a Burton Working Stiff


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’d axe the Speedway. That board is for going fast. Same with Cafe Racer....I mean just look at their names lol. I don’t know anything about the Nideckers but I think Angry Snowboarder has some reviews up about them.


It's not so much that I don't like going fast, it's that when I ride the Pencil I just have to go where it takes me when it gets a little steeper. It feels a little bit like jumping onto a horse that just have the full speed ahead option and all you can do is steer... I feel like there's so much taper and short tail that the edge hold in the tail doesn't let me ride the entire sidecut at higher speeds. This may be because of a combination of my weight and skill. I love riding it and it's so much fun turning it, but a little tiring. The board is the most fun when you ride it like you stole it, and more fun in powder than on piste. For me.

But I'm with you that the Speedway and the Café Racer might not be what I'm looking for, but I think I was more hesitant about the Amplid being too much to handle. I'm in the top range of the weight recommendations so I'm not terribly worried about not being able to flex the boards into sidecut as long as I don't loose my hold.

One reason I was considering the Café Racer is that I really like the Pencil. I figured that it would be like the Pencil with a bit more tail and more edge hold. The quadratic sidecut on the First Call is very nice to ride, so that's why I threw in the Speedway.



Rip154 said:


> Swallowtail or a Burton Working Stiff


The Working Stiff looks interesting. Is the Swallowtail also a Burton board or did you mean a swallowtail board in general?

Edit - I noticed the Working Stiff only comes in a 154...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Swallowtail in general. The Working Stiff kinda feels like a swallowtail if you really didn't like swallowtails, but most swallowtails are longer than that.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Looks like I'm heading towards the Nidecker Area, it looks like a really fun board. Still sitting on the fence between Nidecker and Amplid so maybe I'm just going to wait until next season and scrap the sales. The next season Amplids look pretty cool... even if the Nidecker Area ticks all the boxes.

Hardly any time left to ride anyway 

Stupid summer...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> Looks like I'm heading towards the Nidecker Area, it looks like a really fun board. Still sitting on the fence between Nidecker and Amplid so maybe I'm just going to wait until next season and scrap the sales. The next season Amplids look pretty cool... even if the Nidecker Area ticks all the boxes.
> 
> Hardly any time left to ride anyway
> 
> Stupid summer...


Niche Maelstrom looks good next season too. Angrysnowboarder has been raving about it.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Any interest in a Nidecker Megalight? Or would that have too much taper for ya?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Niche Maelstrom looks good next season too. Angrysnowboarder has been raving about it.


I like how the Niche looks :smile:



Flavor_James86 said:


> Any interest in a Nidecker Megalight? Or would that have too much taper for ya?


I was looking at both the Ultralight and Megalight when I bought the Pencil Plus. I think I would consider them more if I was swapping out the Pencil. I'm leaning towards less taper for the next board. But who knows...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Swallowtail in general. The Working Stiff kinda feels like a swallowtail if you really didn't like swallowtails, but most swallowtails are longer than that.


I actually really like the looks of swallowtails, but it's hard finding one I want or can get hold of.

Swallowtails I've been interested in: Korua The Dart, Gentemstick Big Fish, Weston Japow, Sandyshapes Regina, Amplid JN


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I actually really like the looks of swallowtails, but it's hard finding one I want or can get hold of.
> 
> Swallowtails I've been interested in: Korua The Dart, Gentemstick Big Fish, Weston Japow, Sandyshapes Regina, Amplid JN


Nitro Squash is highly regarded


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Nitro Squash is highly regarded


I should put that on my list...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

It's also a relatively cheap board! Especially compared to Gentam. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> It's also a relatively cheap board! Especially compared to Gentam.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, the Gentemsticks are not very cheap :grin:

I was thinking of trying to fix myself a quiver for next season. A powder board, a friendly carver and a slushy-chopped-up-snow playboard.

The powder board I have with the Pencil Plus.
The resort board could be my First Call 162 (I'm thinking of swapping it out for a 151).
Then a carver. Like a Nidecker or an Amplid. But maybe the Nitro boards would fit in too.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I've now found the Yes Hybrid and it looks like a really nice board. Anyone have any thoughts on this one or have their mind set on buying it?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

https://www.evo.com/snowboards/moss-snowstick-58-swallow-snowboard


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowdaddy said:


> Yes, the Gentemsticks are not very cheap :grin:
> 
> I was thinking of trying to fix myself a quiver for next season. A powder board, a friendly carver and a slushy-chopped-up-snow playboard.
> 
> ...


95kg on a 151 nope...go the other direction like a 172 :grin:

Sir, quit being an old lady and get yer ballz out of yer purse...just bag a Rhino already>


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> https://www.evo.com/snowboards/moss-snowstick-58-swallow-snowboard


The Moss is a unicorn around my parts :grin:

Shipping from evo is ridiculously expensive.



wrathfuldeity said:


> 95kg on a 151 nope...go the other direction like a 172 :grin:
> 
> Sir, quit being an old lady and get yer ballz out of yer purse...just bag a Rhino already>


I'm just stalking around the bush with a raised riffle at this point. The herd is too big to see which one bag... :wink:










REGINA ? Sandy Shapes


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Did not see the blue and yellow flag lol. Have you tried Stranda Snowboards? That's closer to home. I've demo'd a few, and they work well for carving. The guys know what they are doing, would have a chat with them for advice before buying. Top quality, same factory as some of the Gentems and some of the same materials.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Did not see the blue and yellow flag lol. Have you tried Stranda Snowboards? That's closer to home. I've demo'd a few, and they work well for carving. The guys know what they are doing, would have a chat with them for advice before buying. Top quality, same factory as some of the Gentems and some of the same materials.


I can't believe I missed this brand... thanks!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Did not see the blue and yellow flag lol. Have you tried Stranda Snowboards? That's closer to home. I've demo'd a few, and they work well for carving. The guys know what they are doing, would have a chat with them for advice before buying. Top quality, same factory as some of the Gentems and some of the same materials.


The boards they have looks really nice, which ones did you demo? I'll try to demo their boards in december


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Cheater 170 (stiff and damp, can run over anything and turns quick) and Pipeliner (bit softer, smoother longer turns, takes more effort). Think the Cheater 177 would be better for me for carving and wanna try the Nallo in pow. Splits are on my shortlist for next year, just need to try first.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Cheater 170 (stiff and damp, can run over anything and turns quick) and Pipeliner (bit softer, smoother longer turns, takes more effort). Think the Cheater 177 would be better for me for carving and wanna try the Nallo in pow. Splits are on my shortlist for next year, just need to try first.


The Cheater 170 looks like nice. I'm sure the even longer boards are also really nice. They also have that "Shorty" and then the new swallowtail coming out later this year. Strandasnowboards visit the demo weekends in december. I missed the demo weekend last year but will get myself up the mountains this year. Hopefully I can get on one of their boards 

From one board to another...

Anyone ever been on The Day from Head? Ever since I looked for my first board I've been curious about that one.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Cheater 170 (stiff and damp, can run over anything and turns quick) and Pipeliner (bit softer, smoother longer turns, takes more effort). Think the Cheater 177 would be better for me for carving and wanna try the Nallo in pow. Splits are on my shortlist for next year, just need to try first.


I got a reply back from the Stranda guy. He recommended me the Cheater 177 or the Pipeliner 185. I'll be trying very hard to get to the demo weekends in december 

My Pencil fits in as a powder and tree board so I could could get a longer board for better edge hold while carving.

Plenty of time left before the season starts... I've been considering getting a splitboard as well, but I wouldn't get away with buying two boards in one season.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’d axe the Speedway. That board is for going fast. Same with Cafe Racer....I mean just look at their names lol. I don’t know anything about the Nideckers but I think Angry Snowboarder has some reviews up about them.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the link. Yes, the Nidecker Area is definitely something I'm considering.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> From one board to another...
> 
> Anyone ever been on The Day from Head? Ever since I looked for my first board I've been curious about that one.


I have one in the 156 size. The board is pretty light and rips both powder and groomers. It does have a really tight sidecut radius at ~ 6.8, so with the taper and sidecut, it is great for those who like to turn. Even though The Day has massive taper, your Korua will float a bit better in low angle and moist powder as there is more early rise and nose in the Korua. The Day has minimal nose rocker/early rise.

You can see some groomer examples of The Day at around 2:14 https://youtu.be/YYnIEyoKSaA?t=138


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

dwdesign said:


> I have one in the 156 size. The board is pretty light and rips both powder and groomers. It does have a really tight sidecut radius at ~ 6.8, so with the taper and sidecut, it is great for those who like to turn. Even though The Day has massive taper, your Korua will float a bit better in low angle and moist powder as there is more early rise and nose in the Korua. The Day has minimal nose rocker/early rise.
> 
> You can see some groomer examples of The Day at around 2:14 https://youtu.be/YYnIEyoKSaA?t=138


Thanks for that vid. How is your The Day in messed up resort snow? In pristine conditions my Korua is fun on the groomers but I'm struggling with a bad knee when the piste gets messed up by skiers. The powder capabilities isn't really an issue since I already have the Pencil, but it's nice to be able to enjoy powder pockets and play with the kids on the narrow forrest trail runs.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowdaddy said:


> Thanks for that vid. How is your The Day in messed up resort snow? In pristine conditions my Korua is fun on the groomers but I'm struggling with a bad knee when the piste gets messed up by skiers. The powder capabilities isn't really an issue since I already have the Pencil, but it's nice to be able to enjoy powder pockets and play with the kids on the narrow forrest trail runs.


I would pick something else for chopped up pistes. You will feel it with lightweight boards unless there is some dampening tech (e.g. Amplid's antiphase).


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

dwdesign said:


> I would pick something else for chopped up pistes. You will feel it with lightweight boards unless there is some dampening tech (e.g. Amplid's antiphase).


That makes sense, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Did anyone ride the Nidecker Spectre?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Dupraz D1 6"


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

You reminded me of this with you wanting less taper.

I don't want to seem like a shill but I've been researching this brand this past week.

No idea what the boards are like though.

Edit:. I can't do the image. Here's the text from the review:

"Unreal!
noa noa martin on Dec 31, 2018
The reverse taper of this board holds your edge like a mother holding a newborn, the playfulness in the nose allows for easier hairline adjustments mid carve and transitions from edge to edge quite effortlessly, In powder it rides like a shortboard in mid to large surf, very playful you can toss the nose around slashing and spraying and the tail is there to support you through the heaviest of slashes. The waist width is there and my size 11.5 feet don’t remember what it feels like to drag. Definitely a quiver essential!".

https://elevatedsurfcraft.com/collections/all-products/products/50-shortboard


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Dupraz D1 6"


Always on my mind 

I've been waiting for the Dupraz Hot to be released. Even though I'd like to own a Dupraz I'm not sure it's going to be my next board. Dupraz recommended me the 6++ when I talked to them.

Did you manage to switch your Dupraz to a longer one?



Lad Stones said:


> You reminded me of this with you wanting less taper.
> 
> I don't want to seem like a shill but I've been researching this brand this past week.
> 
> ...


Interesting boards but not something I'd buy without test riding I think...

At the moment I have no idea what to get. I'm alternating between thinking playful to replace the First Call or longer edge to fill a more longer carving niche. I'm booked for a test weekend in December. Unless I find something on a really good deal I'm going to hold off and start the season off with that test weekend and on my Pencil Plus.

I'm also sort of waiting to see what new shapes and lengths Korua is releasing in September.

On my list now is:

Some kind of Amplid
Yes the Y
Nidecker Tracer/Area
Dupraz D1
Salomon Speedway
A new Korua

I've crossed off the Squash since the reviews says it's very stiff.

Right now I think I have major withdrawal symptoms from not riding my Pencil... please snow now... snow...


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowdaddy said:


> Interesting boards but not something I'd buy without test riding I think...


Yes, this is sensible. I'm not usually that sensible so I'm just going to buy one. To be fair though I can't really demo boards in England so I just have to nerd out on specs and reviews and then hope for the best.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Lad Stones said:


> Yes, this is sensible. I'm not usually that sensible so I'm just going to buy one. To be fair though I can't really demo boards in England so I just have to nerd out on specs and reviews and then hope for the best.


It would be interesting to hear your take on it after you tried it


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Snowdaddy said:


> Lad Stones said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this is sensible. I'm not usually that sensible so I'm just going to buy one. To be fair though I can't really demo boards in England so I just have to nerd out on specs and reviews and then hope for the best.
> ...


No problem. Thing is I'm getting this one as a short wide nimble deck (getting the Minni Driver). I have my eye on a Donek Flux for edgehold/ carving.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Snowdaddy said:


> On my list now is:
> 
> Some kind of Amplid
> Yes the Y
> ...


Then I'd cross off the Salomon Speedway too. I own a 163 Squash, demo'd a 165 Speedway, there's not much difference between them flex wise. Squash flex feels a little more directional (softer nose, stiffer tail) than the Speedway but overall they're both similar enough that if you don't like one you wouldn't like the other. Massive amount of camber on them both though, that edge to edge carving spring is fuuuuuuuuuun.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Then I'd cross off the Salomon Speedway too. I own a 163 Squash, demo'd a 165 Speedway, there's not much difference between them flex wise. Squash flex feels a little more directional (softer nose, stiffer tail) than the Speedway but overall they're both similar enough that if you don't like one you wouldn't like the other. Massive amount of camber on them both though, that edge to edge carving spring is fuuuuuuuuuun.


Are they similar at absorbing choppy mogul-ly resort snow?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Snowdaddy said:


> Are they similar at absorbing choppy mogul-ly resort snow?


It was pretty good conditions when I rode the Speedway, but I'd say both boards are more on the lively end of the spectrum than the damp end. Their stability comes from the stiffness and longer noses rather than the board construction itself doing a great job at absorbing chop. 

I'd happily straight line pretty much anything on either, both great boards for bombing as long as you can absorb with your knees. Speedway is a great carver, I'm bias towards the Squash having more days on it but I really love the progressive sidecut, it's noticeable.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Phedder said:


> It was pretty good conditions when I rode the Speedway, but I'd say both boards are more on the lively end of the spectrum than the damp end. Their stability comes from the stiffness and longer noses rather than the board construction itself doing a great job at absorbing chop.
> 
> I'd happily straight line pretty much anything on either, both great boards for bombing as long as you can absorb with your knees. Speedway is a great carver, I'm bias towards the Squash having more days on it but I really love the progressive sidecut, it's noticeable.


Thanks for sharing. One reason I'm looking for a new board is that the Pencil Plus is hard on my knees in the chop. The First Call is very nice to ride, but not at all like the Pencil on edge.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Phedder said:


> It was pretty good conditions when I rode the Speedway, but I'd say both boards are more on the lively end of the spectrum than the damp end. Their stability comes from the stiffness and longer noses rather than the board construction itself doing a great job at absorbing chop.
> 
> I'd happily straight line pretty much anything on either, both great boards for bombing as long as you can absorb with your knees. Speedway is a great carver, I'm bias towards the Squash having more days on it but I really love the progressive sidecut, it's noticeable.


how does the squash handle pow / trees?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

basser said:


> how does the squash handle pow / trees?


The nose is enormous, pow isn't an issue. It honestly rides true to size and just like a freeride board does, if you cut off the tail kick of a regular popsicle stick style tail and slap it on the nose instead... So tight trees it'll be some work, but at least the tail is shorter to slash around and not catch.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone with experience with the Sims Tom Sims Pro? Is it just for bombing and doing hard carves or is it ok for mixed resort riding as well?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Start of season just around the corner... A test weekend booked for the rebirth of life!



> Extrem Skis, Stöckli & Leki, Blossom Skis, Carrot by Comax, Level Gloves, Strandasnowboards, Völkl, Marker, Dalbello, Icelantic Skis, Jones snowboards, LibTech&Gnu Snowboards, Fischer, Faction, HEAD, K2 Skis & Snowboard, Line Ski, Salomon, Atomic, Salomon Snowboards, Apertiff, BURTON, Haglöfs, Nitro, Bataleon, Elan, Roxa, Republic, Oakley, Rossignol - Dynastar, Armada Skis, Dynafit, Giro, G3, Scott, Nordica, Blizzard, Smith, Technica, Stoltskis, Bliz, YES snowboards, Cmd Skis.


Hopefully I can get on the Stranda Cheater 170, Yes The Y and the Nitro Banker.

To my chagrin I just found the Nitro Banker at a Black Friday sale, but I guess I'm just going to have to risk losing that discount and see if I can try it out first.

?‍♂


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

[QUOTE="
To my chagrin I just found the Nitro Banker at a Black Friday sale, but I guess I'm just going to have to risk losing that discount and see if I can try it out first.

[emoji2223][/QUOTE]

Yeah. I’ve given up on finding a test drive on most boards I’m interested in. Haven’t found a demo of any in three years. My advice is take the deep discount and resell for small loss if you don’t like it.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah. I’ve given up on finding a test drive on most boards I’m interested in. Haven’t found a demo of any in three years. My advice is take the deep discount and resell for small loss if you don’t like it.


That’s pretty much how I got all my boards and it have only failed once (sucky bataleon 3bt tech...).


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah. I’ve given up on finding a test drive on most boards I’m interested in. Haven’t found a demo of any in three years. My advice is take the deep discount and resell for small loss if you don’t like it.


Well, I'm only going into my third season now but I bought both my current boards "blind". I've not managed to try a lot of boards other than my own.



Schoobang said:


> That’s pretty much how I got all my boards and it have only failed once (sucky bataleon 3bt tech...).


I wouldn't call my first two purchase fails either. The first was a great intro board and the second was a great board, but too much of a chore to be a daily resort driver. I'd rather not have to sell my third purchase. If for no other reason that I'm lazy.

The Banker got a great review from the angry snowboarder though. And 20% discount is not too bad.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m taking out my Tom Sims for the first time this upcoming weekend. I’ll let you know my thoughts afterward. I would’ve taken it out this weekend but I wanted something familiar under my feet on the first day out.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Looks like I'm going to be able to test ride both the Nitro Banker and the Stranda Cheater the weekend after this.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> Looks like I'm going to be able to test ride both the Nitro Banker and the Stranda Cheater the weekend after this.


Tell Jakub says PJ is the worlds greatest snowboarder or just hi to Putte(the old, short one)from Frontfilp/Standtall.
You can always demo directly from Mats in Sthlm.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I ended up buying the Nitro Banker.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Of course, I'm still going to the test weekend and I might end up buying a fourth board for the third season... ?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> I ended up buying the Nitro Banker.


Me too and a Party Wave 154, for a price I couldn't refuse  3 and 4 board only for this season. Maybe will get a Maelstrom and a D1 6". Looking at a Korua TF or CR also.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Me too and a Party Wave 154, for a price I couldn't refuse  3 and 4 board only for this season. Maybe will get a Maelstrom and a D1 6". Looking at a Korua TF or CR also.


Sounds like you have things to do this season... 

Tempted by the Nideckers as well... It mostly was between the Tracer and the Banker for me. Not sure I did the right thing by picking the Banker, but I'm going to give it a try. If nothing else it was a really nice price.

Feels a little like I'm cheating on my Pencil... lol


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So today I got to ride a variety of boards. I rode Nitro Banker, Nitro SMP, Yes the Y, Stranda Cheater, Stranda Tree Surfer. And naturally the Korua Pencil plus.

I don’t know my feelings about the Banker. It’s a fun board but it wasn’t a real wow-feeling. The conditions were not that great and the pistes were crowded with lots of skiers.

The edge hold felt ok but not amazing but the board was easy to ride. When it gripped you could really feel the forces building up mid to end of the turn. It felt like it had lots of spring to it and when it worked well it was like being bounced out of the turn. I have to say the turn initiation felt a little boring, but very safe.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That Stranda Tree Surfer looks like a smaller Fullbag Hammerhead, and the cheater reminds me of a larger Diamond Blade. Really rad shapes. Any feelings on those?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> That Stranda Tree Surfer looks like a smaller Fullbag Hammerhead, and the cheater reminds me of a larger Diamond Blade. Really rad shapes. Any feelings on those?


The Tree Surfer was a surprise. On the anchor lift up I was eyeing the nose. It looks really big. It looked like it was going to flap a lot. It’s a stunning board and the top sheet is very nice looking, but to be honest I wasn’t expecting much of it because of the bad snow conditions. It was moguls and patches of ice and even the good snow wasn’t much fun.

Man was I wrong. Pointing it downhill and starting to initiate my first turn I was immediately struck how much the tail gripped and how stable it felt.

The board is absolutely amazing. It carved like a dream and it was very easy handling bad snow. Sadly I think I need to buy one. I personally don’t like the blunt nose shape and I already have a powder board. But it rode so well it’s hard to compare it to something else I’ve been on.

The Cheater 170 was also amazing , but I fell several times trying to avoid killing skiers. I just wasn’t used to throwing all that effective edge around. When I could get the Cheater on edge and didn’t have to worry about other people... there’s just no stopping it. Heel side, toe side... it just rips like katana through the snow. I can only imagine how the longer version rides. Or the Pipeliner.

If I could just pick a two-board quiver I would probably choose these two boards.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Me too and a Party Wave 154, for a price I couldn't refuse  3 and 4 board only for this season. Maybe will get a Maelstrom and a D1 6". Looking at a Korua TF or CR also.


I ended up not keeping the Nitro Banker. I'm a little on the fence about getting rid of my Pencil + as well.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> I ended up not keeping the Nitro Banker. I'm a little on the fence about getting rid of my Pencil + as well.


Got mine so cheap that selling it used will not any loss


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> I ended up not keeping the Nitro Banker. I'm a little on the fence about getting rid of my Pencil + as well.


Maybe the Squash will suit you better?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Maybe the Squash will suit you better?


Maybe, I didn't test ride the Squash.

I've taken something like 5 short runs on my new replacement Pencil plus. I could sell it, but I think I might be keeping it for powder days or for the right conditions. I'm sure a lighter or more experienced rider could appreciate it in every condition.

I'm back to square one.. 

I've altered my list to:

Rome Ravine 166
Salomon Speedway 170
Stranda Tree Surfer 162
Stranda Cheater 170

I'm thinking I'd like to have a board with an effective edge around 1300 mm for my third board. Not sure about the massive 1429 mm on the Cheater 170. It was really hard to turn at slower speeds in messy snow.

Could be between the Ravine, Tree Surfer and the Speedway. I know I loved the Tree Surfer, but I haven't tried the other two. The Tree Surfer is a pow/freeride board, but I could totally see myself riding that on resort groomers and the occasional powder stash and then taking out the Pencil for powder days.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The ravine is a freestyle feel in a freeride shape, softer than you'd expect and poppy. The Speedway is freeride through and through.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Phedder said:


> The ravine is a freestyle feel in a freeride shape, softer than you'd expect and poppy. The Speedway is freeride through and through.


Thanks!

I realize the boards are very different. I'm looking for nice turn initiation and good edge hold. I'd rather it be catchy than having slow turn initiation. And something that's at least moderately stable/absorbing and not so hard on the knees.

I enjoy riding the First Call from Salomon, but it's a little bit too soft. I interested in the Speedway because of its shorter sidecut and the 55 mm longer effective edge. I didn't get to test ride the Speedway though. Maybe the Ravine is a better choice. It has the same amount of edge.

I won't be riding over Christmas so I'm going to hold off a couple of weeks, but I need to get a daily driver for turning around the smaller resorts around New Years.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

From what I was told, the goal of the Speedway was to make a freeride board that anyone could ride, besides the obvious size limitations.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a brand new Super8 163 if you like to try. Will be going to Romme a couple of times this vinter.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> From what I was told, the goal of the Speedway was to make a freeride board that anyone could ride, besides the obvious size limitations.


The want factor is definitely high on it. 



unsuspected said:


> I have a brand new Super8 163 if you like to try. Will be going to Romme a couple of times this vinter.


Even if I don't it would be cool to do a meet up. You can ride the Pencil if I still have it


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So, this wasn't an easy one. I really don't know what kind of board I want or "need". Am I in dire need of a carving board? I was disappointed I didn't enjoy the Nitro Banker as much as I thought I would.

However, I found that Stranda Tree Surfer and it kind of blew me away. But... was it really the board I wanted? The other board from Stranda (The Cheater 170) was also sort of a wonder. I chickened out of that one too because of how hard it was to ride at low speeds.

Then I thought.... KORUA BULLET TRAIN??? It just have to be sooooooo awesome. A pencil with less taper and more effective edge. WOW.... But then... it's probably just really really stiff. Too stiff for me.

I mailed Amplid to ask about their boards. Ready to just pull the trigger at an encouraging word. I emailed them last time when I ended up buying the Pencil plus. They are really nice people. This time they were busy and didn't reply, so I chickened out of pulling then trigger on a Unw8 or a Pentaquark.

Then when I lazily browsed Nideckers site for the effective edge on the Spectre I noticed they have put in all the specs on all their boards... Looked at the Tracer once again.

Then pulled the trigger on a Tracer 161 Regular 

It's pink and I have pink Flux XF's ... so it was a no brainer.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I would like to send out my thanks to everyone who helped me make this very hard decision. Next season I'll go looking for a board with a 10m sidecut!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Only need the pink onesy now If it doesn't work you, look for something with a narrower tail.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Only need the pink onesy now If it doesn't work you, look for something with a narrower tail.


I'm thinking baby blue.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I'm thinking baby blue.


But you could be Pinkyman in Japan


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

No I'm Pinkman


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> No I'm Pinkman
> View attachment 152030


How cool is that??


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Let us know how the Tracer rides compared to the other boards you’ve had! Noone seems to have ridden it here. 
BTW do you have other bindings than the XF? From my experience Fluxes have absolutely no shock absorption and this doesn’t help with your knees.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Let us know how the Tracer rides compared to the other boards you’ve had! Noone seems to have ridden it here.
> BTW do you have other bindings than the XF? From my experience Fluxes have absolutely no shock absorption and this doesn’t help with your knees.


I have a pair of Genesis X as well. Besides having awful toe straps I like the Genesis X.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

And yes, once I get on the Tracer I'll tell you what I think, from an intermediate's perspective.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Seems like you've considered boards I'm also interrested in (Korua CR, Nidecker Tracer / Area, Amplid Pentaquark, Nitro Banker), and Im curious about your thoughts on the tracer as well. Did you ever considered Bataleon Carver?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Ole said:


> Seems like you've considered boards I'm also interrested in (Korua CR, Nidecker Tracer / Area, Amplid Pentaquark, Nitro Banker), and Im curious about your thoughts on the tracer as well. Did you ever considered Bataleon Carver?


I did look at the Bataleon Carver but skipped past it. I watched Angrysnowboarder's review and it seemed like maybe it was too much for me.

Other boards were probably also too much for me but I just wanted them enough to consider them.

Getting another Korua was hard because they're often built on the same base. I would have to get the Cafe Racer 164 to get less taper than my Pencil and that CR 164 board is really wide.

The Nitro Banker looked good on paper. When I got it delivered it was a bit disappointing. I'm sure it's a very nice board in the right conditions though. 

I think that if someone stole my Pencil plus and my First Call I would probably have an easy pick for an easy two board quiver. I would get the Stranda Tree Surfer and the Cheater 170. As of now I really enjoy riding my Pencil on good groomers and in powder.

We'll see how the Tracer works out for a struggling intermediate!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Ole said:


> Seems like you've considered boards I'm also interrested in (Korua CR, Nidecker Tracer / Area, Amplid Pentaquark, Nitro Banker), and Im curious about your thoughts on the tracer as well. Did you ever considered Bataleon Carver?


Add the Tom Sims Pro to your list. I try not to fanboy boards that I own but this thing rips a carve and charges like a battery. Versatile enough to be a daily for us carvie/chargie guys.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Add the Tom Sims Pro to your list. I try not to fanboy boards that I own but this thing rips a carve and charges like a battery. Versatile enough to be a daily for us carvie/chargie guys.


Thanks, it`s in the list now. I bet it rides great, it`s the graphics that puts me a bit of (at least 2018, the later models are better IMO).


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Ole said:


> Thanks, it`s in the list now. I bet it rides great, it`s the graphics that puts me a bit of (at least 2018, the later models are better IMO).


i wish I bought the 2018 when I got the chance. French flag colors! 
Still quite like the 2019 graphics and should finally get to ride it on Saturday!


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Getting another Korua was hard because they're often built on the same base. I would have to get the Cafe Racer 164 to get less taper than my Pencil and that CR 164 board is really wide.


I was set on the Cafe Racer 164 at first because of the width _and_ long effective edge, but I`m doubting it because I think it requires pretty wide slopes with not a lot of people on it to be fun, and that`s a rare thing for me.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Ole said:


> I was set on the Cafe Racer 164 at first because of the width _and_ long effective edge, but I`m doubting it because I think it requires pretty wide slopes with not a lot of people on it to be fun, and that`s a rare thing for me.


It won't be much fun in crowded resorts for sure. However, the Pencil plus is the most fun board I've tried so far. It just needs the right conditions.

I don't know how this Tracer is going to be. In the end it was between the Tracer, Area and Tree Surfer.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> It won't be much fun in crowded resorts for sure. However, the Pencil plus is the most fun board I've tried so far. It just needs the right conditions.
> 
> I don't know how this Tracer is going to be. In the end it was between the Tracer, Area and Tree Surfer.


I`d love to demo the CR, Pencil, Trenchdigger and Stealth in different sizes. It`s both cool and a bit confusing that the specs (taper f.ex.) doesn`t increase or decrease proportionally with the lenght, or is consistent for all lengths. Gives me the feeling that each size is finely tuned to ride a specific way, and that each size of a model is a board of itself.

I`m between Tracer and Carver at the moment, thinking the Tracer will be a playful carver (flex and sidecut looks that way) complimenting my PYL 165. Being 90 kg in 285 mondopoints boots my only concern is if the 161 is wide enough. Another board on my list is the Endevour Alpha, anyone ridden one?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Ole said:


> I`d love to demo the CR, Pencil, Trenchdigger and Stealth in different sizes. It`s both cool and a bit confusing that the specs (taper f.ex.) doesn`t increase or decrease proportionally with the lenght, or is consistent for all lengths. Gives me the feeling that each size is finely tuned to ride a specific way, and that each size of a model is a board of itself.
> 
> I`m between Tracer and Carver at the moment, thinking the Tracer will be a playful carver (flex and sidecut looks that way) complimenting my PYL 165. Being 90 kg in 285 mondopoints boots my only concern is if the 161 is wide enough. Another board on my list is the Endevour Alpha, anyone ridden one?


The spec sheet on Nideckers page says front/rear foot width is 269/273.

I think the inconsistency of the Korua board's specs are because they cut corners between the models. Compare the Dart 160 and the Cafe Racer 164 as an example. The Cafe Racer 159 is the same as the Pencil 164, just different camber.

Since you have larger feet than me maybe you should try a Korua anyway. Besides the Stranda Tree Surfer it's still the most fun board I've tried. And I'm only an intermediate rider.

If there's fresh snow there's no question I would take my Pencil. For anyone with the opportunity: demo a Stranda Tree Surfer or Cheater. To be honest I don't really know why I just didn't get the Tree Surfer. Maybe because I already have my powder shape with the Pencil. But The Tree Surfer is really a carving board too.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Quite a difference in sidecuts. Too bad it's going to be a few weeks until I get to try it out.

There's not much nose kick to talk about on the Tracer.

Tracer 7,3/7,6 m radius and 1285 effective edge, 50 mm setback stance on sidecut
Pencil 8,2 m radius, 1200 effective edge, 20 mm setback stance on sidecut
First Call 9 m radius, 1245 effective edge, centered stance on sidecut


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I think the inconsistency of the Korua board's specs are because they cut corners between the models. Compare the Dart 160 and the Cafe Racer 164 as an example. The Cafe Racer 159 is the same as the Pencil 164, just different camber.


Yeah, those examples have exactly the same measurements. I guess having a production method like this keeps the price good with a wide selection of models. Makes me wonder which sizes are the "originals" / the size made for that specific shape.

Tracer looks so funky fresh!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I was looking at Korua boards, and I felt like none of them were made for big guys like me. They probably designed the boards around the medium sizes, and then made them bigger/smaller from there. It sketches me out that the specs aren't consistent across the sizes and that the larger/smaller sizes will ride differently from the mediums that they dialed in. If I weighed 155 pounds, maybe I'd ride one.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> View attachment 152074
> 
> 
> Quite a difference in sidecuts. Too bad it's going to be a few weeks until I get to try it out.
> ...


Tried it yet? In the meantime I found one for a good price and couldn`t resist. Gonna try it in what has to be horrible conditions tomorrow evening with 27 / 6 positive at ref. stance.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Ole said:


> Tried it yet? In the meantime I found one for a good price and couldn`t resist. Gonna try it in what has to be horrible conditions tomorrow evening with 27 / 6 positive at ref. stance.


Good job, I’ve had only a couple of laps on my friend’s Tracer so a very limited experience with it so far but seems to be one of the better boards with such a great price point on sale I’ve tried.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Ole said:


> Tried it yet? In the meantime I found one for a good price and couldn`t resist. Gonna try it in what has to be horrible conditions tomorrow evening with 27 / 6 positive at ref. stance.


Not yet. I’ll be riding it next week. I’ll be doing 27/6 as well. 

Put my Pencil up for sale, but the guy that was interested didn’t want to pay what I asked for it. I don’t really want to sell it either


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Not yet. I’ll be riding it next week. I’ll be doing 27/6 as well.
> 
> Put my Pencil up for sale, but the guy that was interested didn’t want to pay what I asked for it. I don’t really want to sell it either


I have simular problems. Too many boards, and have them for sale at a probably too high price cause I really want to keep them. The only thing I`m lacking is really time and good snow.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Ole said:


> I have simular problems. Too many boards, and have them for sale at a probably too high price cause I really want to keep them. The only thing I`m lacking is really time and good snow.


I knocked 200 Euro off he retail price. I don't think that's totally unreasonable for a basically brand new board.

But, the Pencil will stay on as my powder board I guess. I'm not sure what I would replace it with if I sold it.

As of now I think my quiver of three is quite ok... if the Tracer works out.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> I knocked 200 Euro off he retail price. I don't think that's totally unreasonable for a basically brand new board.
> 
> But, the Pencil will stay on as my powder board I guess. I'm not sure what I would replace it with if I sold it.
> 
> As of now I think my quiver of three is quite ok... if the Tracer works out.


Isn't the Pencil also a great groomers board? Specially the Plus version.

I'm keeping my Banker, at least until next season. First run was kinda meh but got better for every new I did despite the shitty conditions.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Isn't the Pencil also a great groomers board? Specially the Plus version.
> 
> I'm keeping my Banker, at least until next season. First run was kinda meh but got better for every new I did despite the shitty conditions.


The Pencil Plus really is a great groomer board. And so much fun, that's why I don't really want to sell it. I love doing a carve up a bank and slashing back down. It's a bit washy in the tail for me and hard to control. It just wants to go really fast. I was looking for an addition that had a little more grip/support in the tail, and didn't kill my knees in the bad snow.

I didn't really get along with the Banker when I rode it. At least not enough to keep it. I'm sure it rips and carves awesomely. When I rode the Banker I also demoed the Stranda Tree Surfer and that board kind of kicked butt with just about anything. Everything else sort of paled to it. Rationally I should have bought the Stranda Tree Surfer.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@Snowdaddy have you ever considered replacing the Pencil + with the classic line? I’m just spinning wheels here...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @Snowdaddy have you ever considered replacing the Pencil + with the classic line? I’m just spinning wheels here...


I did consider it, but I think that if I was going to get a classic line from Korua I think I would go with the Dart 160 or The Cafe Racer 164.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I love doing a carve up a bank and slashing back down. It's a bit washy in the tail for me and hard to control ... When I rode the Banker I also demoed the Stranda Tree Surfer and that board kind of kicked butt with just about anything. Everything else sort of paled to it. Rationally I should have bought the Stranda Tree Surfer.


Think that’s more setback and less camber you are feeling.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Paxford said:


> Think that’s more setback and less camber you are feeling.


Perhaps. The Tree Surfer felt amazingly stabile and the tail felt like it gripped a lot. It has 70 mm of more edge than the Pencil for example. And it was very easy to ride, much less demanding than both the Pencil and the Banker, but still super nice on edge.

Next Year I might be looking at the Stranda Bowlrider.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

This Stranda Cheater specs look so rad. That 11 mm camber with a managable sidecut and a crazy long EE ?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'd love to get my hands on that tree surfer...


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Perhaps. The Tree Surfer felt amazingly stabile and the tail felt like it gripped a lot. It has 70 mm of more edge than the Pencil for example. And it was very easy to ride, much less demanding than both the Pencil and the Banker, but still super nice on edge.
> 
> Next Year I might be looking at the Stranda Bowlrider.


Did you like the Tree Surfer better on piste or sidebanks, or both?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Paxford said:


> Did you like the Tree Surfer better on piste or sidebanks, or both?


I only rode it on piste unfortunately.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> This Stranda Cheater specs look so rad. That 11 mm camber with a managable sidecut and a crazy long EE ?


I only rode the Cheater 170 for a couple of laps. The long contact point and the long edge made it hard to ride with a lot of people around. It was the first time I rode a board like that and I would rate myself an intermediate rider at the most.

I think that once you get used to it, doing speed checks wouldn't be a problem. It's not made to slide around at all, it just needs to be kept on edge. I'm sure it could work fine in powder, as long as you have open fields to ride on.

It did feel amazing when you put it on edge and didn't need to worry about hitting someone.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B8J0_GkFYuX/


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Not yet. I’ll be riding it next week. I’ll be doing 27/6 as well.
> 
> Put my Pencil up for sale, but the guy that was interested didn’t want to pay what I asked for it. I don’t really want to sell it either


Rode the Tracer yesterday, and it felt good to be back on a long full camber edge. Concrete ice patches and the fact that I`m still recovering from torn ankle ligaments (had to google that) from 7 weeks ago made me looking forward to pushing this board harder in the future. Good balance between camber, flex (I`d say 7-8, but didn`t really push it) and sidecut radius made it grip and rail excellent, speed checks on ice no problem. Next time I`ll trust it even more. I had 27 / 6 positive angles, which I love for mellow carving my Cool Bean, but next time I`ll go to my normal directional 18 / -6 to get the power I`m used to off the backfoot (there`s energy to be squized out of that tail!), and more control from the front foot.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I only rode it on piste unfortunately.


Gotcha, that explains your response regarding enjoying the effective edge and grip. If you ride sidebanks a lot you should test the board there. I like setback and a forgiving profile for those conditions, which is somewhat opposite of what works on piste.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Paxford said:


> Gotcha, that explains your response regarding enjoying the effective edge and grip. If you ride sidebanks a lot you should test the board there. I like setback and a forgiving profile for those conditions, which is somewhat opposite of what works on piste.


It is one of the reasons I really enjoy riding the Pencil + . Banks and pow.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

I don’t know that board, at least I didn’t until I just watched the on the table review, and no surprise, the reviewer nailed it ... for me. We have a snowsurf thread going like 12 pages long with no clear answers. Biesty just spelled it out again in another on the table review.

Pencil plus minus the camber would be ideal for me to buy sight unseen without a demo. The camber is hurting it’s rad sharp shredding turn on a bank performance, but there are other mitigating factors (setback, early rise) that might make it worthwhile to buy for me, but not without a demo on banks first.

Have you tried a fish on banks in slush or decent snow?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Paxford said:


> I don’t know that board, at least I didn’t until I just watched the on the table review, and no surprise, the reviewer nailed it ... for me. We have a snowsurf thread going like 12 pages long with no clear answers. Biesty just spelled it out again in another on the table review.
> 
> Pencil plus minus the camber would be ideal for me to buy sight unseen without a demo. The camber is hurting it’s rad sharp shredding turn on a bank performance, but there are other mitigating factors (setback, early rise) that might make it worthwhile to buy for me, but not without a demo on banks first.
> 
> Have you tried a fish on banks in slush or decent snow?


I'm not certain I know what a fish is besides a tapered set back board. Do you mean the Burton Fish?

I'm not convinced the Korua should be called a snow surfer.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There are all kinds of surf boards. Can't there be all kinds of snowsurf boards? More about how you ride?


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Ole said:


> Rode the Tracer yesterday, and it felt good to be back on a long full camber edge. Concrete ice patches and the fact that I`m still recovering from torn ankle ligaments (had to google that) from 7 weeks ago made me looking forward to pushing this board harder in the future. Good balance between camber, flex (I`d say 7-8, but didn`t really push it) and sidecut radius made it grip and rail excellent, speed checks on ice no problem. Next time I`ll trust it even more. I had 27 / 6 positive angles, which I love for mellow carving my Cool Bean, but next time I`ll go to my normal directional 18 / -6 to get the power I`m used to off the backfoot (there`s energy to be squized out of that tail!), and more control from the front foot.


Did you happen to get it into any crappy bumped up chundery snow? I’m thinking of replacing my Tom Sims (board died) with a Tracer but I’m concerned that it will be too lively and get bumped around, being European construction vs a damp American constructed board. I like dampness when carving and charging.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Did you happen to get it into any crappy bumped up chundery snow? I’m thinking of replacing my Tom Sims (board died) with a Tracer but I’m concerned that it will be too lively and get bumped around, being European construction vs a damp American constructed board. I like dampness when carving and charging.


The conditions weren`t the worst in that sense, but I noticed that the board is a bit lively. I can`t put it on a scale or anything, cause I haven`t ridden hundreds of boards, but that would be interresting to hear from a reviewer. The contact lenght from my front foot to the nose felt huge (subject to vibration?), the 161 is a big board for it`s size, but I think thats a good thing for me once I get to know it better. I swapped the hard bushings to the mediums on my Now bindings, and gonna ride it again this evening.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Did you happen to get it into any crappy bumped up chundery snow? I’m thinking of replacing my Tom Sims (board died) with a Tracer but I’m concerned that it will be too lively and get bumped around, being European construction vs a damp American constructed board. I like dampness when carving and charging.


What happened to the board? You crashed? You can still get an Amplid Surfari 157 on a big discount.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Did you happen to get it into any crappy bumped up chundery snow? I’m thinking of replacing my Tom Sims (board died) with a Tracer but I’m concerned that it will be too lively and get bumped around, being European construction vs a damp American constructed board. I like dampness when carving and charging.


Luckily this is a myth


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> There are all kinds of surf boards. Can't there be all kinds of snowsurf boards? More about how you ride?


I don’t really disagree with you, but then there are no snowsurf boards and every board could be described as surfy.
If there was something such as a snowsurf board I think I would probably personally pick a board with a shorter radius towards the tail and not crazily stiff.
To me it seem like the Korua is made to sort of launch itself into the turn then keep the turning radius through out it.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> To me it seem like the Korua is made to sort of launch itself into the turn then keep the turning radius through out it.


And this tickles my gear-whoring brain part to buy a Korua Pencil Plus yet this season. I just don’t like your feedback on a windswept icy surface edge hold... Though the slush part of the season is coming now so...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I don’t really disagree with you, but then there are no snowsurf boards and every board could be described as surfy.
> If there was something such as a snowsurf board I think I would probably personally pick a board with a shorter radius towards the tail and not crazily stiff.
> To me it seem like the Korua is made to sort of launch itself into the turn then keep the turning radius through out it.


Yea I guess it's a marketing term just like freestyle and freeride. But by this logic I wouldn't call my longboard surfy either, and that's a surfboard after all.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Did you happen to get it into any crappy bumped up chundery snow? I’m thinking of replacing my Tom Sims (board died) with a Tracer but I’m concerned that it will be too lively and get bumped around, being European construction vs a damp American constructed board. I like dampness when carving and charging.


Despite the conditions I had a few laps today where it really came alive. 18 /-6 stance with medium bushings on now bindings really did the trick, Im loving the Tracer.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Dang, an Asym pow board?!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Dang, an Asym pow board?!


The Nidecker Tracer to the left and the Salomon First Call 162 to the right. The First Call is actually marketed as a freestyle powder boards. I think the Tracer could probably work quite well in powder for a lighter rider.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Started the day out on the First Call 162. Such a fun board to ride. I wish the sidecut would be a bit tighter on it, maybe like on the 157. I'm actually tempted to get one, since it looks like they are discontinuing the First Call.

After lunch I switched to the Tracer 161 and managed to get a few laps on it. My first turns from the cabin down to the lift nearly killed me. The tail hooked on everything and skiers ran in front of me!

It took a minute or two until I found my balance on it. It's absolutely possible to slide or scarve turns on it, but you have to be a bit mindful of the contact points in the beginning. In ever kind of turn you can feel that tail grip. I think this board might be a little too much for me to just play around on.

The sidecut on the Tracer is super fun. Set the board on edge and it just takes off! On edge you can really feel that effective edge doing some work. On edge I kept expecting to wash out but it just didn't happen. Even sliding the turns you get a lot of grip.

All in all I'm super happy after my first runs on the little pink Tracer, not sure I've noticed how the asymmetric sidecut works though. Maybe I'll find out in a day or two.

The board wants to go fast and and trace lines...I think I might be a Nidecker and Stranda fan boy now. I'll take my Pencil out tomorrow and compare. Maybe I'm still a Korua fan boy too  Now I'm curious about the Bullet Train.

(And I really liked the Flux XF bindings.)


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> All in all I'm super happy after my first runs on the little pink Tracer, not sure I've noticed how the asymmetric sidecut works though. Maybe I'll find out in a day or two.


I think well executed technologies aren't particularly noticeable. They just do their job and let you ride better. It's good news to me that you weren't thinking about that asym sidecut at all. Just makes me want to try one more.


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

GET A CUSTOM DONEK ANY WAY U WANT PROBLEM SOLVED. ?????? FROM MODO IN COLORADO


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

MODO said:


> GET A CUSTOM DONEK ANY WAY U WANT PROBLEM SOLVED. ?????? FROM MODO IN COLORADO


I think you need to know a lot about how specs make boards ride before you can order a custom board that's gonna ride well at all. For most of us, production boards take room for error out of the equation. They have already done the prototyping and have fixed all the little bugs that come with a one-off. Ryan Knapton gets one or two new "Knapton Twins" every season because he's trying to dial in what he needs from those boards. I'm not about to order a new Donek every six months so I can dial in a board. I respect the game, but chasing custom boards isn't for everyone.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Exactly, spoken like a man on a quest ... on a budget. That’s just the way I like it ... cheap.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> And this tickles my gear-whoring brain part to buy a Korua Pencil Plus yet this season. I just don’t like your feedback on a windswept icy surface edge hold... Though the slush part of the season is coming now so...


Today I started out riding my Pencil Plus with my Genesis X bindings. I swapped out the toe straps for the getagrip capstraps. I really like those a lot.

I was going to switch to the Tracer after lunch but kept the Pencil due to a skijoring trip up a mountain. Then I just didn't want to switch because I was having to much fun riding it.

If I could only keep one of my three boards it would be the Pencil. Once there is enough piste to ride on it's just so much fun. I'm just an intermediate rider but it's just amazing riding it.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Did a full day on the Tracer, and it could be my daily driver. It doesn't feel stiff. Not exactly playful, but once you get used to the contact points and how the tail drives it's quite agile.

Compared to the Pencil I ride it with a lot more weight on my back foot. wet I ride the Pencil I go into the turns a lot more front foot heavy then distributes the weight evenly along the edge through the turn. On the Tracer I don't have to be careful about moving the weight back at all. 

Thumbs up for the Tracer and the Pencil Plus. Two different but really nice boards.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

The Tracer will definitely be a keeper for piste riding. I hated it in the trees. So catchy for me  ... Today was +C and after lunch I rushed in to get the Pencil because of the glide. Not sure why, but the Pencil Plus has really good glide out of manufacturing.

The First Call is fun, but it will have to go I think. At least I'm not going to be carrying it around on trips.

The Tracer will be my piste board and the Pencil plus will be the powder/freeride board. So now I need two more boards for my quiver of four. One shorter tree/play board and a board with a long sidecut.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

So the Pencil Plus is worse for piste than the Tracer or more that you are finding a niche to keep both??


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

The Tracer is easier to carve on piste, but when the Pencil is carved properly it's very fun. There's no way I'm getting rid of the Pencil. I don't know what I was thinking when I considered selling it. And I need the Tracer because I really like riding it. The Tracer is a lot more catchy than the Pencil though.

If I hand to choose between them I would keep the Pencil plus. So yeah, maybe it's just an excuse to keep them both.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The season is slowly ending and I feel a deep urge to buy and try one more board.
Kind of torn between some Korua like Pencil Plus 164 or Cafe Racer 159 (though Tranny Finder 157 I can get cheaper looks the very same spec-wise) and K2 Simple Pleasures 156 and maybe US Orbit 157.
Something wider for leaving trenches and floating in slush but what keeps the good edge on refrozen shit.
My Yes Optimistic 154 does it but I want a longer sidecut to really lay it over without being rushed out of the turn.
I like the less taper on the K2 but more effective edge and longer sidecut on the Koruas. I think I need to roll the dice haha


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

The Korua plus boards are a bit expensive. The TF I think might ride much the same as the Pencil on groomers. They're basically the same board as far as I know.

On a side note I just pulled the trigger on the Capita Slush Slasher 151 

oooops ...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> The Korua plus boards are a bit expensive. The TF I think might ride much the same as the Pencil on groomers. They're basically the same board as far as I know.
> 
> On a side note I just pulled the trigger on the Capita Slush Slasher 151
> 
> oooops ...


That's a solid move! I've been having a good time on my 151 so far. No regrets over here.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> That's a solid move! I've been having a good time on my 151 so far. No regrets over here.


I felt I needed a shorter board for tight trees and playing around crowded resorts.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> That's a solid move! I've been having a good time on my 151 so far. No regrets over here.


What kind of bindings do you use? Do you think I can get away with using my Flux XF or should I get some Union Force instead. Found those on discount.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I felt I needed a shorter board for tight trees and playing around crowded resorts.


It's really good for hunting tree stashes and dodging Jerrys left and right. Somehow it's really playful but can carve like a mother. I've been stoked on it. 

I tried Union Force and K2 Lien AT before I went with K2 Lineups. They're on a tripod frame that's responsive front to back but has some play fore-aft. That combined with soft highbacks make them really surfy. Probably too surfy and loose for many. I feel like they compliment the slush slasher's playful, surfy ways well. I ran Forces on the slasher my first day out and it was chill. I threw on the K2 Lien At and liked how it was surfier. I was happiest with the extra surfy feel of the Lineups though. I really like to move my weight nose to tail both when carving and in the trees. Also, highbacks kinda annoy me in the trees so I don't mind how soft the Lineups highbacks are. The straps and frame are responsive enough for me. The Flux would be pretty good on there I bet- I doubt they'd overpower it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@Yeahti87 
Try the tailgunner?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> @Yeahti87
> Try the tailgunner?


Definitely a cool board but Signals are not available in Europe so shipping and paying the duties and VAT makes it less attractive. But I dig their warranty replacement+discount annual subscription you have in the US, I’d definitely grab the Tail Gunner and Yup to test them.


I’ve just ridden the UNW8 163 in ice (windblown ~~2000 m peak) and slush (bottom runs) today and honestly it has delivered the float. And I have the Archetype 160W and Optimistic 154 that also fit the slush and carve scenario.

It’s more about being curious how the hyped Koruas and K2 SP ride ?
From the non-available boards in the EU at this moment, the Fullbag Diamond Blade is pretty much on the short list but it’s not available here. There are Weston Backwoods here though...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If you're digging directionals, then the K2 Simple Pleasures has had some pretty rave reviews.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> Definitely a cool board but Signals are not available in Europe so shipping and paying the duties and VAT makes it less attractive. But I dig their warranty replacement+discount annual subscription you have in the US, I’d definitely grab the Tail Gunner and Yup to test them.
> 
> 
> I’ve just ridden the UNW8 163 in ice (windblown ~~2000 m peak) and slush (bottom runs) today and honestly it has delivered the float. And I have the Archetype 160W and Optimistic 154 that also fit the slush and carve scenario.
> ...


Hopefully my Slush Slasher purchase works out as well as my Tracer and Pencil. I feel pretty much done purchasing boards at the moment. Such a strange feeling.

If the Diamond Blade had been available from a European store, I would have bought it before the Tracer.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve just ordered a Cafe Racer 159, let’s check a Korua on Thursday yay


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Not the plus version I take it?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The regular one, let’s see how I like it, if I found it heavy or a bit dead but loved everything else about it I’ll just upgrade to the Plus next season.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> The regular one, let’s see how I like it, if I found it heavy or a bit dead but loved everything else about it I’ll just upgrade to the Plus next season.


Not sure the plus is actually better, just different.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Just saw the angrysnowboarder's review of the Tracer. I think it's very accurate description of it.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Can't wait to try it, even if there's no pow!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So apparently the Slush Slasher has a sidecut radius of 14.22 m. Rad


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> So apparently the Slush Slasher has a sidecut radius of 14.22 m. Rad


That huge sidecut is precisely why I bought one! It's so Rad!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve finally spent a day on my Korua Cafe Racer 159.
I’ve managed to size down to 9,5 US Tacticals (basically shorter mondo than my longer foot), a bit painful but possible so I have only 0,5 cm overhang on each side at the rear insert now at 24 and -3/+3 angles.
Whole day on Rome Katanas 2019 L/XL. It was a perfect groomer day, some icy spots and slush afternoon.

On the board:
Flex is around 7,5-8/10 at my 185 lbs. A bit stiffer than the Optimistic 154 or Kazu 157 that I rate 7. Softer than my UNW8 159 and 163 and a touch stiffer overall than Amplid Surfari 157 my friend rode today. The nose is mid stiff, the tail is stiff. There is some torsional flex that allows to initate the turn with the ankles. Rides true to size imo. The nose is very long with not much of an effective edge there but the tail makes up for it. I could definitely enjoy a 164 as well (as I like wider boards).

Semi locked-in feel (you can feel the transition between the sidecut radii). Definitely not too much board for someone who can carve properly.

The grip is very good and definitely hangs in icy snow but I need to test it more on the usual shiny icy refrozen slope yet.

The Cafe Racer is very nimble, if you push on the front foot it feels like 7,5 m sidecut but if you stay in the backseat it is like 8,5 m. Really like it and it makes it different enough from the rest of my quiver to warrant keeping it. The best thing about that is when you go hard heelside carve and once feel you are going to wash out you press onto the front foot and the board instantly wants to go uphill and stays on the edge. It doesn’t like a strong front foot drive while charging hard as the sidecut feels too tight then. So medium speed you ini with the frontfoot, hard charging better to stay a bit in the backseat and use the longer sidecut radius part. You can carve circles or carve across the groomer. Pretty damp but still lively and busts through uneven shit well.

Really nice rebound between the carves. An ollie is good and easy to access for a board with such a short tail.

Floated in slush very well.

Switch carves are better than what you’d think when you look at the board but obviously they feel weird with that taper, binding angles and setback.

To sum up, I’m pretty sure I will be taking it out on the days when I want a a directional resort carver that does great in slush (and presumably in powder) but can also cruise well and does not kill your quads after a full day.
View attachment 153017


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

In softer snow I've fallen on my nose because the front part of the sidecut dug in too hard when I lunged into a too hard turn. I do like how fast it turns when you go into turns on your front foot.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> In softer snow I've fallen on my nose because the front part of the sidecut dug in too hard when I lunged into a too hard turn. I do like how fast it turns when you go into turns on your front foot.


I haven’t done so on the Korua yet but I know the feeling from my tight sidecut boards like the Greats or Optimistic if you charge too hard and press on the front foot too much.

If I were to bomb double black I’d rather take my Amplid or Archetype with their longer sidecuts. 
But I think that ‚quick ini, long release’ turn sidecut you find on Koruas or Rossi boards (like my One LF) really shines at medium speed Euro carving when from time to time you need to dodge a Jerry last second.


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Started the day out on the First Call 162. Such a fun board to ride. I wish the sidecut would be a bit tighter on it, maybe like on the 157. I'm actually tempted to get one, since it looks like they are discontinuing the First Call.
> 
> After lunch I switched to the Tracer 161 and managed to get a few laps on it. My first turns from the cabin down to the lift nearly killed me. The tail hooked on everything and skiers ran in front of me!
> 
> ...


I finally got the Tracer out in some fresher dry cold snow. It likes speed so much you can call it the T-racer. But I found the base to be a bit slow, have you noticed? Might just be the fact that the long cambered egde digs in so well (and leaves massive trenches) , but looking at the base it doesnt serm to me to have a lot of structure out of the factory.. At 80 km/h I wanted to go faster, but I didnt dare to flatbase it completly.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Ole said:


> I finally got the Tracer out in some fresher dry cold snow. It likes speed so much you can call it the T-racer. But I found the base to be a bit slow, have you noticed? Might just be the fact that the long cambered egde digs in so well (and leaves massive trenches) , but looking at the base it doesnt serm to me to have a lot of structure out of the factory.. At 80 km/h I wanted to go faster, but I didnt dare to flatbase it completly.


Last time I rode the Tracer I felt that it was slow. Today I rode it in warm snow, but I had waxed it for -4/+4 C and it felt really fast. I didn't find any issue with drag from the base. I have to say, I just love riding the Tracer and once I got used to it I feel you can pretty much take it all over the resort. It's fast edge to edge and has really good edge hold.

I also rode the Slush Slasher 151 today. I was surprised at how much the tail gripped. I had a lot of fun riding it, but it's a weird board. I had four funny falls. Twice I fell because I started turning but the board just didn't want to start turning and I just fell over...  Twice I rode it unwillingly out of the piste and into the side bank because I tilted it too much and I just couldn't get back in time.

So it can turn large radius turns, the sidecut radius is huge, but once you get it up to speed and sets a carve the softness makes the turning radius smaller. One time I nearly fell on my face because the nose folded up in a toe side carve.

All in all it's a fun board and it didn't cost a lot of money. It's gong to be fun trying it out in even more slush or powder. And maybe some trees.

I also got to borrow a Sleazy Rider for a couple of runs. I nearly died the first few meters but it was a lot of fun once I got the hang of having an actual tail. I think maybe I need a twinnish play around board now...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> Last time I rode the Tracer I felt that it was slow. Today I rode it in warm snow, but I had waxed it for -4/+4 C and it felt really fast. I didn't find any issue with drag from the base. I have to say, I just love riding the Tracer and once I got used to it I feel you can pretty much take it all over the resort. It's fast edge to edge and has really good edge hold.
> 
> I also rode the Slush Slasher 151 today. I was surprised at how much the tail gripped. I had a lot of fun riding it, but it's a weird board. I had four funny falls. Twice I fell because I started turning but the board just didn't want to start turning and I just fell over...  Twice I rode it unwillingly out of the piste and into the side bank because I tilted it too much and I just couldn't get back in time.
> 
> ...


I thought I was set for a few seasons, even if my least directional board now is a Moss pintail, but then someone made a sintered C3 TRS.. hmmm


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> I thought I was set for a few seasons, even if my least directional board now is a Moss pintail, but then someone made a sintered C3 TRS.. hmmm


Yes, well ... I'm not going to be buying any more boards this season


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

There is a co. Out there called DONEK THEY WILL MAKE U a board almost anyway u want try that??????


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I got a Slush Slasher for the trees and for early/late season carving sessions. It's also performed well as my small powder board this year; I prefer something longer for deep days. It's great in the trees, and it wasn't very expensive which makes it even better in the trees!

The tail on the Slush Slasher is cut off right at the contact point, and feels surprisingly normal in a turn. I'm pretty sure the stance is centered within the sidecut too. With its extra width and the huge sidecut, you've really got to get it up on edge and carve it. I find it carves well and has more grip than its 151 length would suggest. It's flexible for its width. 



Snowdaddy said:


> I also rode the Slush Slasher 151 today. I was surprised at how much the tail gripped. I had a lot of fun riding it, but it's a weird board. I had four funny falls. Twice I fell because I started turning but the board just didn't want to start turning and I just fell over...  Twice I rode it unwillingly out of the piste and into the side bank because I tilted it too much and I just couldn't get back in time.
> 
> So it can turn large radius turns, the sidecut radius is huge, but once you get it up to speed and sets a carve the softness makes the turning radius smaller. One time I nearly fell on my face because the nose folded up in a toe side carve.
> 
> All in all it's a fun board and it didn't cost a lot of money. It's gong to be fun trying it out in even more slush or powder. And maybe some trees.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I got a Slush Slasher for the trees and for early/late season carving sessions. It's also performed well as my small powder board this year; I prefer something longer for deep days. It's great in the trees, and it wasn't very expensive which makes it even better in the trees!
> 
> The tail on the Slush Slasher is cut off right at the contact point, and feels surprisingly normal in a turn. I'm pretty sure the stance is centered within the sidecut too. With its extra width and the huge sidecut, you've really got to get it up on edge and carve it. I find it carves well and has more grip than its 151 length would suggest. It's flexible for its width.


I didn't dislike the Slush Slasher in any way. I will keep it and ride it again when there are some pow and trees to ride. It's just that as a resort carving board it didn't really add anything I needed to my quiver. The Tracer handles the resort just fine and is much more fun to ride on piste. What I really bought the Slush Slasher for was to have a board that handled trees and was an OK carver. Playful so I could ride it with my kids and duck in and out of piste.



Snowdaddy said:


> Yes, well ... I'm not going to be buying any more boards this season


Oh no! I don't know what happened, but suddenly there's a Salomon First Call 151 being shipped to my adress?!


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Have you guys toyed with the idea of riding a slush slasher 139 exclusively on piste, park, banks and pipe carving? A super short board to whip around surf style on hard pack, that’s actually wide enough to carve without boot out.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Paxford said:


> Have you guys toyed with the idea of riding a slush slasher 139 exclusively on piste, park, banks and pipe carving? A super short board to whip around surf style on hard pack, that’s actually wide enough to carve without boot out.


You should probably look up Yawgoons.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Paxford said:


> Have you guys toyed with the idea of riding a slush slasher 139 exclusively on piste, park, banks and pipe carving? A super short board to whip around surf style on hard pack, that’s actually wide enough to carve without boot out.


I have thought about it. I don't know about the weight recommendations though. Two reasons I just ordered the First Call 151 was the tighter sidecut and the tail. And it also looks like the First Call is being dropped for extra sizes on the SickStick.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Not too worried about the 160 lbs weight limit unless it's in powder and this deck won't see powder. It's about how a 139 board swings the nose and tucks into tight terrain. Your First Call 151 looks sweet. Can never have too many boards.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> You should probably look up Yawgoons.


I'm too old, scrappy and unfit for things like that!



Paxford said:


> Not too worried about the 160 lbs weight limit unless it's in powder and this deck won't see powder. It's about how a 139 board swings the nose and tucks into tight terrain. Your First Call 151 looks sweet. Can never have too many boards.


I totally get that. It was a little what I was looking for when I bought the Slush Slasher 151. I originally looked at the shorter versions but decided I wanted to have more float. Could be I would have had more fun on the 139.

I've wanted to try the First Call 151 ever since I bought the 162 as my first board. If the First Call 151 works out I'll not be taking the 162 on trips.

As a quiver I think I basically have everything I need now.

First Call 151
Slush Slasher 151
First Call 162
Tracer 161
Pencil Plus 164


Could be that I need to demo some more Stranda boards


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I'm too old, scrappy and unfit for things like that!


Most of it maybe, but they have these moments with carving and slashing, often with the slush slasher, that would leave hardcore surfers drooling.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm an intermediate dad-carver


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

But yeah, I totally need a Slush Slasher 139 .


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Your kid might need one. That could work out nicely.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Slush Slasher comes in 138 and not 139. Would not advice too try one. Have the 143 and it feels way too small.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Slush Slasher comes in 138 and not 139. Would not advice too try one. Have the 143 and it feels way too small.


Yes, buying the 138 isn't something that's going to happen here.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Paxford said:


> Have you guys toyed with the idea of riding a slush slasher 139 exclusively on piste, park, banks and pipe carving? A super short board to whip around surf style on hard pack, that’s actually wide enough to carve without boot out.


IDK, the 151 feels pretty dang short and easy to toss around. Slush Slashers are playful for sure. I'm not sure I'd want to go any smaller. The effective edge on the 151 feels pretty awesome for my body weight.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> IDK, the 151 feels pretty dang short and easy to toss around. Slush Slashers are playful for sure. I'm not sure I'd want to go any smaller. The effective edge on the 151 feels pretty awesome for my body weight.


I also thought it had very good edge grip. The main problem with that was the soft nose.

Edit: That as in pushing it into a smaller radius. (At least for me.)


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hey @WigMar could you remind me your stats? 
If I give up on my Party Platter 147, I will get another short fat. I would definitely want more width. Would look at the next size up on the Platter, the Amplid Dada or the Slasher if I decide to forego camber and want to maximize width. 
Thanks a lot,


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

LeDe said:


> Hey @WigMar could you remind me your stats?
> If I give up on my Party Platter 147, I will get another short fat. I would definitely want more width. Would look at the next size up on the Platter, the Amplid Dada or the Slasher if I decide to forego camber and want to maximize width.
> Thanks a lot,


What about the Aloha Vibes?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

@Snowdaddy, I have been thinking about the Aloha Vibes as at some point I ll obviously NEED a swallow tail. 
Mostly I think I would first want something that is great in slush, has a bit of pop, and probably can ride some kind of switch to land small 180 and just practice. 
I agree that should also discount the Slasher, but that board can be had so cheap!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So what is the next thread going to be called? Fourth board for the fourth season isn't really accurate now.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Next board for next week?
That should stay reasonably relevant for some time


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Let’s create a new topic like that. Don’t
want to steal it.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Feel free. I have not requested copyrights, I have to assume my naivity.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

@Snowdaddy Please do the honours


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

LeDe said:


> Hey @WigMar could you remind me your stats?
> If I give up on my Party Platter 147, I will get another short fat. I would definitely want more width. Would look at the next size up on the Platter, the Amplid Dada or the Slasher if I decide to forego camber and want to maximize width.
> Thanks a lot,


Don't forget about Party Wave and next season the plus version.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> @Snowdaddy Please do the honours


Right... I'll get to it. Something to do while handling the abrupt end of season.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Don't forget about Party Wave and next season the plus version.


@unsuspected , thanks more boards to think about... I am sure you meant well. 
The good thing about the Plus is that the price will keep me away as it would be far from my main board. 
The problem with the Wave, the Platter or the Slush Slasher is that you are always thinking that you should as soon as you see a deal. Add the Sushi to that list.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Hey @WigMar could you remind me your stats?
> If I give up on my Party Platter 147, I will get another short fat. I would definitely want more width. Would look at the next size up on the Platter, the Amplid Dada or the Slasher if I decide to forego camber and want to maximize width.
> Thanks a lot,


I'm 6'3", 225#, size 11 boots.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So the First Call 151 is here... now if I only can get to try it this season.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> now if I only can get to try it this season.


I read today that Sweden have been following the ‚lenient’ agenda so far so I assume they didn’t come up with the idea to close your resorts first, did they?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So according to specs the First Call 151 and the Slush Slasher 151 has the same effective edge (115cm) and it looks like they have about the same contact length in the tail. The Contact length is longer in the nose on the Slush Slasher.

The average sidecut on the First Call is only 7.5m though. So the only reason they have the same effective edge is the deeper sidecut on the First Call. I'm betting that the edge hold isn't really going to compare.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> I read today that Sweden have been following the ‚leninet’ agenda so far so I assume they didn’t come up with the idea to close your resorts first, did they?


No, they are still open


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

There are so many k2 and other boards being cut way down for price. 

Saw a jmt for like 450. Dang!


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I'm 6'3", 225#, size 11 boots.


Thanks Wigmar!
147 at 187lbs? or down to the 143?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Thanks Wigmar!
> 147 at 187lbs? or down to the 143?


I'd go with the 147.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I'd go with the 147.


Thanks! 

The Sushi has the lead at the moment as my end of year cheap board impulse buy. 
But ...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Sushi has the lead at the moment as my end of year cheap board impulse buy.
> But ...


I was just looking at a sushi split for those low angle back country trees. I've got some snow shoes already tho...


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

@WigMar 
I guess it all depends how often you could use it.
You can get it at such a good price for a split.
But it is so specific and must be a pain to climb any time it gets steep/technical. Also you will need new skins.
I only split a few days a year, so want something solid/durable and reasonable versatile. i should get an Amplid next year, probably in the cheaper range, so eying the new Surf Shuttle.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Never thought I would be looking in to splitboarding, then the resorts shut down. 

@WigMar are you rocking snowshoes and carrying up your regular board? That'd be a lot cheaper than buying a full splitboard setup. I'm not planning on trying anything crazy, just to find something to do on lower risk terrain over the next few months.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Stranda Tree Surfer and Salomon Taka make great splits for less alpine terrain.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

@Paxford Yup, climbing in snowshoes with the board on my back. I've done it before, and it's pretty awesome if you like hiking. I'm gonna keep it outta avalanche territory and try to find some nice low angle glades to lap. 

@LeDe You're right, a Sushi split wouldn't be very versatile. I've got the snowshoes already. Seems like an easy choice.


----------

